# Idler arm question



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi,

I am putting in a new idler arm...everything was going along fine until it was time to put the castle nut back on. The arm wasn't seated quite all the way down on the post, I figured tightening the nut down would finish seating the arm. Well, now it seems as though the nut and the post it's on just spins and spins and won't tighten. 

Have I busted something?

Thanks.


----------



## NelsonCnty (Jan 7, 2008)

Tried a few more things (putting pressure on the arm/stud, hitting it more with the impact wrench) but on further investigation I see that the nut is just stripped. Wasn't tough enough to seat the arm in the joint I guess. First time doing this job...was feeling good because it came off easy. Ah well.


----------

